# 517                                                      Turnips Prices at 517



## LawlietsCake (Feb 1, 2022)

No entry fee, feel free to come by and sell. 
Come back as many times as you like.

Dodo code: MQ0TD


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 1, 2022)

Aw, sweet! Let me grab my turnips and a few things, and I'll be right over. ^_^


----------



## LawlietsCake (Feb 1, 2022)

Game crashed, have to reopen gates


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 1, 2022)

I would like to visit, please. I never got to sell a single turnip last time.


----------



## Bekaa (Feb 1, 2022)

Are you still open?


----------



## squishypew (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi, will you be open sometime tonight before shop closes? If so I'd like to come


----------

